# Van Side Doors: Slider or Barn?



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

What do you like and why?

I’ve had barn doors before, but never a slider.

I’m shopping for a new Van and can’t decide. :confused1:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I got a slider!
I don't know for sure, but I don't think I've ever seen a side barn door on a van over here in Blighty :no:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a slider but have always liked barn doors.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

ive always had barn doors..


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Slider. It's better for city streets.

All though if you work in a lot o cul-de-sacs, I suppose barn doors could be nice because you could hang a bunch of brushes or something on them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Good question !

my first van was a 68 Dodge with Barn Doors. I liked the way I could open only one, if needed, or both when necessary. LC has a great point about extra storage space.

I now have a Caravan with a slider. I like it for the "low profile" in tight spaces. 

You got a tough choice ahead of you. good luck.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got sliders on the side, they work good. And a hatch on the back, I hate it. I've got a town and country. Looking for something myself. Trying to decide between truck or van.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> I've got sliders on the side, they work good. And a hatch on the back, I hate it. I've got a town and country. Looking for something myself. Trying to decide between truck or van.


If you are the driving to the job site to check on your employees type then a truck is nice. If you are the working the job everyday type and are wanting to keep all your stuff dry year round then without question you want a van with shelving.


A hatch back would suck except it will keep your back dry when you are getting stuff while it is raining.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Yea it is nice during the rain. One reason I'm looking into a truck is (to make a long story short) I'm about to be a installing vinyl fence and aluminum (looks like rod iron) fence. I don't really plan on installing much of it myself but will at least have to get the materials to the site. I'm trying to convince my wife I need both. A real work van (not happy with what I got) for the days I'm a technician and a F150 for the days I'm not. Haven't sold her on the idea yet. I need a vehicle that is very versatile because I do a more than paint. One thing I'm about to do is get a trailer for all my PW because right now I have to drag all my paint stuff out to load it up, way to much loading and unloading creates way to much work.


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sliders have a habit of sticking and other mechanical malfunctions. Go with the barn doors.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a truck. I use cargo totes for organization and keeping out the wet. I have a box for tile, drops, hardwood work, etc... Make sure you get ones with latches so the wind doesn't blow off the lid!


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

My van (e250) has a sliding door. I think I would prefer the barn doors.

As for the vehicles, I have a Nissan pickup and the van. The truck bed is handy, but it is much better running jobs out of a van. We run a crew of 4 including me, but even if I were on my own, I would much rather paint out of a van.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

If you can live with the yellow, there may still be some DHL vans available. I got my 2007 e250 for a really great price.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure where's this fit in but I got stake bed:smartass:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I worked out of a van with barn doors for many years - which was great. Then I decided to try the truck / shell route. I wanted a nice vehicle that would serve both work and personal use... so I got a top of the line F150 XLT, and built shelves on both sides of the bed. It's a beautiful truck, and it’s great having all the dust, smell, and noises sealed off behind you, but climbing onto the tailgate, and crawling in and out of the shell sucks more and more the older I get - and is why I'm going back to a van.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

WAGGZ said:


> Yea it is nice during the rain. One reason I'm looking into a truck is (to make a long story short) I'm about to be a installing vinyl fence and aluminum (looks like rod iron) fence. I don't really plan on installing much of it myself but will at least have to get the materials to the site. I'm trying to convince my wife I need both. A real work van (not happy with what I got) for the days I'm a technician and a F150 for the days I'm not. Haven't sold her on the idea yet. I need a vehicle that is very versatile because I do a more than paint. One thing I'm about to do is get a trailer for all my PW because right now I have to drag all my paint stuff out to load it up, way to much loading and unloading creates way to much work.


I think truck and a trailer is the way to go. Sometime I loaded up my truck so much people look at me like if I'm moving. You could also wrap with tarp for rain protection. Also truck is much safer than van during an accident. Just imagine a 5 gallon paint weight at about 50 lbs. If that same paint bucket flying toward you at 10 mph in the event of an accident. That would equivalent to about 500 lbs weight. :sweatdrop: 
Oh!, sorry wrong calculation. I "think" it's only 224 lbs.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> I think truck and a trailer is the way to go. Sometime I loaded up my truck so much people look at me like if I'm moving. You could also wrap with tarp for rain protection. Also truck is much safer than van during an accident. Just imagine a 5 gallon paint weight at about 50 lbs. If that same paint bucket flying toward you at 10 mph in the event of an accident. That would equivalent to about 500 lbs weight. :sweatdrop:


I am a fan of the Van and trailer myself.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I am a fan of the Van and trailer myself.


That would works too


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Not worried about tarping, if I'll get a Dodge my brother in law is going to give me the camper shell that came off his truck and I'll put a ladder rack on the trailer.


----------

